# Hello From Scotland!



## Manni (Feb 24, 2007)

My name is Kirsty and I am owned by 2 chestnut boys called Manni and Billy (Billy is the one with the white face) and a puppy called Nippy


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## mickey (Feb 23, 2007)

where in scotland are you ???im in perthshire


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome! It's great to have you here. Your horses are very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

